# looking for vw shirts



## mangofreshh (Feb 26, 2007)

anyone know where I can get some nice simple vw shirts?


----------



## mkII vdubb'n (Jan 2, 2008)

x2


----------



## phill0046 (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: (mkII vdubb'n)*

I really like dubkorps
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3535009
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3565431


----------



## Bill212 (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: looking for vw shirts (mangofreshh)*

Would like one of these;
http://www.volkswagen-zubehoer...7.pdf


----------



## werksberg (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: looking for vw shirts (Bill212)*

I have a big box of old, used VW themed & Events T shirts. Most don't fit me any more Med, Large and some extra large but it seems like I need 2x these days....


----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: looking for vw shirts (werksberg)*

^^^
you should post the ones you want to get rid of.. i know i may be interested http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
or
instant message
or
email: [email protected]


----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: looking for vw shirts (autopulse)*

8380
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2329022
I recently received some shirts from them, good stuff. I can recommend them. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: looking for vw shirts (Dr.AK)*

we have a few of these left...
http://www.volksforum.com/index.php?id=shop


----------



## Buegie (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: looking for vw shirts (DUTCHMANia)*

http://store.outlinesport.com/index.php
i'd like to get one of each of the MKIV designs


----------



## Carlitos (Sep 3, 2000)

*Re: looking for vw shirts (Buegie)*


----------



## 762x51 (Oct 17, 2006)

I dont see the R32 shirt on your site. Do you still have them?


----------



## clapton is god (Dec 11, 2007)

PM me


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: looking for vw shirts (mangofreshh)*

How about some genuine VW articles of clothing?








https://erwin.volkswagen.de/wo...f.htm


----------



## clapton is god (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: looking for vw shirts (Eric D)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eric D* »_How about some genuine VW articles of clothing?








https://erwin.volkswagen.de/wo...f.htm

Nice stuff there


----------



## Carlitos (Sep 3, 2000)

*Re: (762x51)*


_Quote, originally posted by *762x51* »_I dont see the R32 shirt on your site. Do you still have them?

Yes we do have. As well as HOODIES at $30


----------



## Buegie (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: (Carlitos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Carlitos* »_Yes we do have. As well as HOODIES at $30

it seems you guys are sold out of alot of sizes...I'd like to buy a bunch but most of the styles dont have size large


----------



## Horror Business (Mar 1, 2005)

My gf got a t shirt from the dealer that has all of the air cooled vws on it on a collage. Its awesome! Was the last one and I've never seen it anywhere. And if it wasnt so small I would wear it too.


----------



## madeurotuner (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (Horror Business)*

I can't believe no one has said vw driver gear, or Black forest industries has some shirts, ECS tuning too.


----------



## Carlitos (Sep 3, 2000)

*Re: (Buegie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Buegie* »_
it seems you guys are sold out of alot of sizes...I'd like to buy a bunch but most of the styles dont have size large

IM Sent.


----------



## Buegie (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: (Carlitos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Carlitos* »_
IM Sent.









back at you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Elite_Vdub (Sep 16, 2006)

*Re: (Buegie)*

applied-graphics.net/shirts.html


----------



## Carlitos (Sep 3, 2000)

*Re: (Elite_Vdub)*









HOODIES TOO


----------



## Rodrigo18 (May 20, 2007)

MMMMM....NOT BAD


----------



## VW81Rabbit (May 20, 2006)

*Re: (clapton is god)*


_Quote, originally posted by *clapton is god* »_









Looks like my brothers old 20ths Christmas tree on the cluster


----------



## MarkeeeVR6 (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: looking for vw shirts (mangofreshh)*

Definitly check out Outline Industries...i have bought a few off him in the past....love my Corrado G60 one


----------



## Neckromacr (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: looking for vw shirts (MarkeeeVR6)*

Just threw one of these onto an order through GAP. I though it was simple and funny.








Black or white, they also have a MKV one. 
http://www.germanautoparts.com/shirts.php


_Modified by Neckromacr at 1:50 PM 2-7-2008_


----------



## gtimagic (Feb 13, 2002)

http://www.shop.thedubnutz.com...Id=15


----------



## sxevwck (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (gtimagic)*

check out my signature
I can custom make anything you want, Hit me up,


----------



## A2Everyday (Jun 4, 2007)

VW Shirts & Clothing


----------



## ferrari2479 (Jul 24, 2007)

Ya i love dubkorps always awesome shirts good guys to, always helpful. Also I believe they have a new clothing line called AWOL


----------



## CorradoMagic (Apr 11, 2008)

check out www.DinEuro.com they have some quality shirts with nice designs.


----------



## ntcdubby (Apr 1, 2009)

dubkorps.com
dubbersinc.com
ebay.com


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

Who has Audi Shirts?


----------



## dmswishvw (Nov 26, 2009)

shedpress.com


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

:thumbup:http://www.veeshirts.com/

they have a shedload:thumbup:


----------



## A.Busser (Jun 29, 2003)

http://www.veeshirts.com for sure!


----------



## thegimpster (Feb 26, 2007)

check out www.vdubshirts.com


----------



## wthornhill22 (Aug 21, 2014)

*2 vw soccer jersys 1 white 1 black 2xl*

I have 2 vw soccor jerseys. Paid $150 each for them. Worn once. Don't fit anymore. They fit tight. Will sell for $50 for both. Just don't want to donate them to goodwill. Brand new shirts. Want to sell to someone who appreciates them. Pm me if interested.


----------



## deagle (Feb 22, 2011)

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Volkswagon-Logo-Men-s-Graphic-Tee-Vw/33883454

gave mine away when i sold my jetta


----------

